# Pecking or early moult??



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi. I have 10 chickens & have noticed my little girl, a gold pencilled hamburg who is the bottom of the pecking order, has feathers missing on her head, she is young about 20 weeks, comb just starting to grow. I never see her head get pecked a lot & if she does it's just a Sussex pulling a body feather, she does eat alongside other chickens but she generally is a scardy cat & stays away! So anyway I was thinking, do you think it could be early moulting?? I'm a new chicken keeper but didn't think she would moult yet?? & if she is getting her head pecked then it must be in the coop at night I would of thought? But I didn't think they pecked each other at night in the coop? 
I will buy anti peck 2mo incase but just thought others thoughts be interesting, she has high places she goes to & lots room not to be near them & as I said doesn't seem to be bullied, pecked more than normal as she stays away but not enough to worry about.i did try get pic but not easy!!!! 
Thanks


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Pic hardly shows her missing feathers, it's like little black roots left. Also her comb that's starting to grow looks almost dry/flaky. ???


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Really going to need a better pic. She could be molting, its really not early. Most are mature birds are molting at this time of year. I know several of mine are.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I ment as in is she to young to have a moult? Will try get a better pic. Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's something like three molts before a year old. Having Silkies its harder for me to know since their molts can be more stealth.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Oh ok thanks. I've put anti peck on her although I dnt think it is her bring pecked... Will keep an eye. Thank you


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

Do you have any roosters in the flock? Are there any missing feathers on her back? This could mean that the rooster has been mating with her, pulling feathers out of the back of her head.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Courage said:


> Do you have any roosters in the flock? Are there any missing feathers on her back? This could mean that the rooster has been mating with her, pulling feathers out of the back of her head.


Good thought. Although even the lack of missing back feathers isn't proof. I've had it happen with just head feathers.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I know, it's not really a good clue, but it's a possible symptom. Usually missing feathers on the back are caused by a vigorous rooster who chose that hen as his favorite, also usually accompanied by a bald head.

This hen has just barely any feather loss which most likely means she is either getting picked on by the other hens (yes, they will squabble at night, trying to get the best place on the roost) or a male is involved.

Being near the bottom of the pecking order, there is no doubt that the feather loss is from being put in her place by the other hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew I said that wrong. My point is, you're spot on. The missing head feathers could be a sign of breeding. And that you don't have to see missing back feathers to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm looking at this pic and I'm not seeing any feathers missing, so it looks mighty normal to me.


----------



## Courage (Sep 21, 2013)

I think we just need a clearer picture to understand what's going on here.


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi , no roosters. She is about 20/22 weeks old, it's so hard to photograph, it's just tiny black bits where feathers were & aren't now & around where her comb is/will be there is a tiny bald patch I think is maybe a slight moult?? I put anti peck on her anyway. I've never see her head get pecked. Thank you all


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another possibility is mites. You don't see them often on young birds but it does happen. Any chance you can check her out with a flashlight after dark?


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't think of that! Thank you. Yes I can, any reason why after dark with a torch? I have mite stuff so I may just powder them all! Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its just easier to see them scurrying away from the light. I have mainly white birds so its pretty easy to see them but it can be harder with those darker, multi colored birds.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Plus some mites only come out at night to feed on the chickens and then retreat to the wood crevices of the coop in the daytime...like nasty little vampires.


----------

